# Lets talk mud motors



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Plans all over the web for them but you never seem to see a review from one of the plans.

More to it than cut and weld.

Do it and give a full review.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Actually I was looking at buying a kit off the net. Looking over them it seems to be ready built and a bolt and go type. If I did it it will go on a smaller skiff, and use a 5-6.5hp motor.

tons of kits on ebay, here's one I was looking at. Thoughts?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MUD-SKIPPER-LONG-TAIL-MUD-MOTOR-KIT-Up-to-7hp-2-pc-SHAFT-FREE-SHIPPING-OFFER-/191048421876?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item2c7b5f91f4&vxp=mtr


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

have you seen the videos from mud buddy? they make some bad azz mud motors


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have seen those kits and they do serve a purpose. The tail is really long and is only held on to the motor by a few bolts. No other support on the 7-8 foot shaft.

They will in no way be suitable for smashing through the muck as one would encounter duck hunting. They could be used if all you want to do is to drive shallow.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I'd cruise CL if you only want a 6.5 HP and are thinking of building one.  Used 6.5 HP Go-Devils are both common and cheap.  If you just feel like doing it and you are a good welder, jump in.  They are pretty simple creatures made to withstand brutal use. The ones made by longstanding manufactures like Go-Devil, Mudbuddy and Beavertail are all very heavy for the HP.

Personally, I'd like to try one of the newer aluminum frame long tails. The Swamp Rat mud motors get good reviews.  The 7 HP weighs 70#.  Utah Marsh makes some light weight motors also.  The owner seemed cool over email, but I've since heard some questionable things about his after-sale customer service that make me nervous.

Nate


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I bought a used one that was in buckets and boxes and being souped up. I returned it to stock condition. It has been great so far. I would not advise trying to get more out of a 6.5 HP engine as it will provide only a little more power, but at the cost of having to pull very hard on the starter rope and an even louder noise. It now runs smoother (note smoother not smooth) as well. I do love it and go into the MaCarty block south of lake Garcia to duck hunt and bream fish. I almost never see another bream fisherman there and it is nice to "feel" the wilderness.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

Frank, were you fishing Garcia yesterday? I saw a gheenoe with a mud motor on it.


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

Do not buy any other kit except the swamp runner.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COMPLETE-LONGTAIL-MUD-MOTOR-KIT-up-to-7-HP-Duck-Boat-/111180824201?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item19e2e4be89&vxp=mtr

I run one and know several others that do too. My 13hp pushes my 14 foot duck boat 18-20 mph....  The swamp runner kit is superior to the other thai kits in quality. it also has some mods on it that are a huge upgrade over the other ones. Plus the guy who owns swamprunner is great to deal with. If you have any questions at all you can PM me.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the input, but I've been looking into it and it appears SPS (swamp runner) and KKK (Mud Skipper) come from the same manufacturer. From what others have said they are rival companies that are ran by brothers who import them. One company has better buying power so they can offer them at a lower rate. I've emailed a few guys who say they have both kits and their is no real difference besides price. 

For $100+ less and free shipping I might be willing to chance it.

I'm getting ahead of myself here though, as I haven't even started building the new skiff yet


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

The swamp runner guy is out of palmetto fl. Im sure if you contacted him through his website you could arrange to just pick one up from him and save on the shipping.


Trust me. The KKK are not the same as the swamprunner SPS... I think I saw where the guy who owns swamprunner posted a letter from the owner of SPS that states that SPS is in no way affiliated with KKK and they are not the same company 

The mounting bracket is better built and deeper on the SR. The KKK mount is a POS and all the ones I have seen are rusting out like crazy and look like crap. The new SPS mount is built much better. 

You can grease the whole shaft with the new grease fittings on the SR .....you have to remove the whole shaft to grease it on the KKK... Its a PITA to do if you just want to throw some grease on mid season

You can mount the tiller handle on either the right or the left on the SR ... KKK is only right handed.

The tiller handle and coupler on the SR is galvanized. it is not on the KKK. 

Plus the SR handle is easy to upgrade the throttle lever the a squeeze style. You cannot on the KKK. Trust me you want to upgrade. the thumb throttle SUCKS.

The coupler on the SR has a internal radial bearing which helps with vibration. the KKK does not.

Trust me on this I have beat the sh#t out of my SR and the new upgraded swamprunners are way better than the KKK's.... and the guy who owns SR is great to deal with.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

It appears you are wanting to keep it cheap, but just for options, Backwater Mudmotors makes the SWOMP Lite Glider. It is a "add your motor" kit and it looks interesting. I think they get decent feedback on Mudmotortalk, but the kit is definitely more expensive than the Mudskipper kits.

http://www.backwaterinc.com/swomp-lite-glider.html

Another guy gave favorable reviews to the KKK (dang, I hate to even type that out) kit over on MMT. He basically said that as long as you expect it to be a small, basic mud motor, it lives up to you expectation. It seems Marshnole has better long term feedback though.

Nate


----------

